# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Πλοία των Hurtigruten στην Ελλάδα

## Appia_1978

Γεια σας,

Ανακάλυψα σήμερα τυχαία την παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα: http://www.hurtigrutene.info/

Περιέχει την ιστορία των Hurtigruten και όλων των πλοίων της, με πάμπολλες φωτογραφίες. Απλά καταπληκτικά!!!

Έψαξα και βρήκα αυτά που έχουν Ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον. Σκέφτηκα να τα βάλω εδώ όλα μαζεμένα, αλλά επίσης, όπου προϋπήρχε αντίστοιχο θέμα, συμπλήρωσα ορισμένες φωτογραφίες.


1. *Kong Gudroed*

KongGudrod_.jpg

Ναυπηγημένο το 1910 στο Trondheim, για λογαριασμό της Det Nordenfjeldske Dampskibsselskab, Trondheim.

Δρομολόγια Hurtigruten 1929-1935

Το 1936 πουλήθηκε στην Εσθονία, ως Estonia.
Το 1941 στη Γερμανία.

Το 1953 μετονομασία σε Volker Waap.
Το 1954 μετονομασία σε Moenkedam.
Το 1963 μετονομασία σε Overbeck.
Το 1967 πουλήθηκε στο Βέλγιο, ως Boom.

Το 1968 στους G. Tzortzis, K. Syskiasog και P. Bouldourinis, Pireus, ως Ευτυχία.
Το 1970 μετονομασία σε Φαίδρα.
Το 1977 μετεπώληση στις Φιλιππίνες.

Kong-Gudroe_,_-ml.jpg


2. *Dronningen*

Drinningen-ADS.jpg

Το Dronningen στην αρχή της καριέρας του.

Ναυπηγημένο το 1894 στο Fevik/Arendal, για λογαριασμό της Arendals Dampskibsselskab, Arendal.

Το 1940 πουλήθηκε στην Det Helgelandske Dampskibsselskab, Sandnessjoen.

Δρομολόγια Hurtigruten 1945-1946 για λογαριασμό της Vesteraalens Dampskibsselskab, Stokmarknes. Το 1946 επιστροφή στην Det Helgelandske Dampskibsselskab, Sandnessjoen.

Το 1948 πουλήθηκε στον Τυπάλδο, ως Ιόνιον.

Dronningen.jpg

Το Dronningen όταν ταξίδευε για λογαριασμό της Vesteraalens Dampskibsselskab, Stokmarknes.

----------


## Appia_1978

3. *Oslo*

Oslo.jpg

Ναυπηγημένο το 1929 στο Oslo, για λογαριασμό της Arendals Dampskibsselskab, Arendal.

Δρομολόγια Hurtigruten 1948 για λογαριασμό της Det Nordenfjeldske Dampskibsselskab, Trondheim. Το ίδιο έτος επιστροφή στην Arendals Dampskibsselskab, Arendal.

Το 1959 πουλήθηκε στην Ηπειρωτική, ως Αιγεύς.
Το 1965 μετονομασία σε Κεφαλληνία.

Oslo_-_,_-l.jpg

4. *Lofoten*

DS-lofot.jpg

Ναυπηγημένο το 1932 στο Fredrikstad, για λογαριασμό της Vesteraalens Dampskibsseklskab, Stokmarknes.

Δρομολόγια Hurtigruten 1932-1964
Το 1965 μετονομασία σε Vagan.

Το 1964 πουλήθηκε στην Troodos Shipping & Trading Ltd., ως Κύπρος. Δρομολόγια μεταξύ Μπρίντιζι, Πειραιά, Λεμεσσό και Χάιφα.
Το 1966 κάηκε έξω από τη Χάιφα.

Lofoten,_,_m.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

5. *Jupiter*

Jupiter.jpg

Ναυπηγημένο το 1916 στο Goeteborg, για λογαριασμό της Det Bergenske Dampskibsselskab, Bergen.

Δρομολόγια Hurtigruten 1953-1955

Το 1964 πουλήθηκε στην Ηπειρωτική, ως Ερμής.

Jupiter-_.jpg

6. *Meteor*

Meteor.jpg

Ναυπηγημένο το 1955 στο Alborg, για λογαριασμό της Det Bergenske Dampskibsselskab, Bergen.

Δρομολόγια Hurtigruten 19553-1970

Το 1971 πουλήθηκε στην Ηπειρωτική, ως Ποσειδών.

Meteor-_-_.jpg

--------------------------------------------------------
Συγγνώμη για το τελευταίο. Βεβαίως και δεν είναι προπολεμικό. Απλώς σκέφτηκα, ότι θα ήταν ίσως προτιμότερο να κρατήσουμε τα πλοία μαζεμένα.

----------


## Ellinis

> 1. *Kong Gudroed*
> 
> KongGudrod_.jpg
> 
> Ναυπηγημένο το 1910 στο Trondheim, για λογαριασμό της Det Nordenfjeldske Dampskibsselskab, Trondheim.
> 
> Δρομολόγια Hurtigruten 1929-1935
> 
> Το 1936 πουλήθηκε στην Εσθονία, ως Estonia.
> ...


Για αυτό το Ευτηχία/Φαίδρα ξέρει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο; Για κρουαζιερόπλοιο να υποθέσω πως ήρθε; άραγε να ταξίδεψε καθόλου;

----------


## roussosf

Στο site www.portsandships.gr του φιλου Leo μπορουμε να δουμε τα νεα πλοια της γραμμης hurtigruten απο φωτο που πηραμε οταν ειχαμε κανει το ταξιδι στην Νορβηγια 
μηπως καποια στιγμη τα δουμε αυτα τα σκαρια στα λιμανια μας ?

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ακόμη πλοίο του βορείου Ακρωτηρίου που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα αλλά δεν ταξίδεψε ήταν το NORDNORGE. Ήρθε το 1996 στο Κερατσίνι και ξεκίνησε εργασίες μετασκευής σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ως WORLDLINK. 

Τελικά το κέρδισε η P&O Spice Islands Cruises που το έστειλε στην Ινδονησία ως ISLAND EXPLORER. 

Διαλύθηκε το 2006.
worldlink as Nordnorge.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για αυτό το Ευτηχία/Φαίδρα ξέρει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο; Για κρουαζιερόπλοιο να υποθέσω πως ήρθε; άραγε να ταξίδεψε καθόλου;


Lots of information on the Web, *Ellinis*!

First on our favorite ...  Belgian site  http://www.belgian-ships.be/a-g.htm




> ms *BOOM		*		photo blt 1910 Trondhjems Mekaniske Verksted, Trondheim (143) C 9.1910				
> 1052 under deck 680 n;      215.3 x 30.9 x 21.8 ft;    T 3 cyl 132 NHP by builders				
> *later:*  1163g  712 n  1662 dwt;      237.2 x 31.1 x 20.6 ft				
> Oil engine 2 SA 8 cyl 320 x 380 mm 1200 HP (895 kW) by Sulzer Bros,				
> Winterthur (NE 1956)   11 kn				
> 
> 10-36 *KONG GUDR&#214;D	*		Det Nordenfjeldske Dampskibselskab, Trondheim	No/
> 36-40 *ESTONIA*			P&#228;rnu Laeva A/S,		P&#228;rnu	Est/
> June 1940 seized by USSR in Baltic waters, formally expropriated 10.1940						
> ...


This is really interesting:
---  Here is a ship that was built in 1910 and may have lived 66 or even more years in the more modern period!
---  Here is a ship that was badly damaged during World War II and stayed idle in Kiel for 10 years only to be rebuilt! She must have been good!
--- Here is a ship that must have stopped running in 1976 but was listed as having *new owners* in 1986!
--- Here is as hip that was not removed from the _Lloyd Register_ until 2000 (Age 90!)

Also mentioned in the warsailors.com site http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php?1,3046,3051




> D ESTONIA ESRI  1181 BRT; dt. ESTONIA DBIV 1138 BRT          
> 
> 
> 1910: Erbaut durch  die Trondhjerms Mek. Verksted, Trondheim Bau-Nr.: 143
> 
> 1910,Sept.: Erbaut f&#252;r 432.000 Nkr. f&#252;r die Nordenfjeldske Dampskibsselskap in Trondheim. Der Passagierfrachtdampfer KONG GUDR&#214;D wird im norwegischen K&#252;stenverkehr eingesetzt. 
> 1936,Jan.: Ankauf durch die P&#228;rnu Laeva A/S, P&#228;rnu und als ESTONIA &#252;berwiegend zwischen Tallinn und Stockholm eingesetzt. 
> 1939.10.Dez.: Vom MINENSCHIFF TANNENBERG auf eine Reise Tallinn - Stockholm ( Pos.59.8 N - 19.30 E ) angehalten und untersucht. Der mit 185 Passagieren,247 Kolli Post und 221 ts St&#252;ckgut ( u.a. Frischfleisch, Fisch und H&#252;hner), fahrende Dampfer wird mit einen Prisenkommando besetzt.
> 12.Dez.: In Swinem&#252;nde eingebracht und von der H&#252;st. Swinem&#252;nde zur Prise erkl&#228;rt.
> ...


Now, this German site claims she was still running in 1984!  And then they ask teh rather funny question "  Verbleib?" ie, "surving?"

And then comes the unusual news!

http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php...,3063#msg-3063




> Re: Steamer Estonia
>    Posted by: *Erik Linnasm&#228;gi* (IP Logged)
>    Date: September 01, 2002 04:39AM
> 
>    When steamer *Estonia* was seized by German MTBs at 22 June 1941, she was on voyage from Riga to Tallinn. Not to Stockholm!
> 
> Naturally, there was not and could not be any passenger traffic between Soviet-occupied countries and Sweden.
> 
>  According to Estonian maritime historian Urmas Dresen, this ship was still going as *Phaedra* under Cyprus flag at 1992.



[/quote]

----------


## Ellinis

Το τι απέγεινε τελικά αυτό το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ είναι ένα μυστήριο.
Αλλού λένε οτι πήγε στις Φιλιππίνες το 1977, αλλού οτι ήταν ακόμη σε ελληνικά χεριά το 1984 κλπ κλπ




> Believed sold to Philippine Inter Island Lines in 1977, and possibly still in service in mid-1990s. Other sources suggest she remained in Greece and was withdrawn in 1993, still others indicate that she finally disappeared from the shipping registers in 1997. Take your pick!




Το σίγουρο φαίνεται να είναι πως είχε ήδη μετατραπεί από τη δεκαετία του 50 σε φορτηγό. Έτσι πρέπει να παρέμεινε και όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα.

Και το σχετικό απόσπασμα: 



> Sold in 1963 to L&uuml;beck-Linie of L&uuml;beck. Renamed _Overbeck_, used for automotive transport between Sweden and Germany.


 πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Γεια σας,
> 
> .............
> 1. *Kong Gudroed*
> 
> KongGudrod_.jpg
> 
> Ναυπηγημένο το 1910 στο Trondheim, για λογαριασμό της Det Nordenfjeldske Dampskibsselskab, Trondheim.
> 
> ...


Μερικες ακομη φωτογραφιες του πλοιου. Πρωτα οταν ηταν το  *Kong Gudrod* to 1930.
http://www.isik.ee/foorum/viewtopic.php?f=176&t=5901
Kong Gudroed.jpg

Αλλη μια σαν *Kong Gudrod*
http://shippics.com/gallery/main.php...52f8b73fe40535
KG.jpg

Και μετα σαν το *Estonia*
Estonia 1939.jpg

Ολα τα ιστορικα πλοια της Hurtigruten μαζεμενα εδω. http://hurtigruta.info/Alle_Hurtigrutene.htm

----------


## Ellinis

> 1. *Kong Gudroed*
> 
> KongGudrod_.jpg
> 
> Ναυπηγημένο το 1910 στο Trondheim, για λογαριασμό της Det Nordenfjeldske Dampskibsselskab, Trondheim.
> 
> Δρομολόγια Hurtigruten 1929-1935
> 
> Το 1936 πουλήθηκε στην Εσθονία, ως Estonia.
> ...





> Για αυτό το Ευτηχία/Φαίδρα ξέρει κανείς κάτι  περισσότερο; Για κρουαζιερόπλοιο να υποθέσω πως ήρθε; άραγε να ταξίδεψε  καθόλου;





> Το τι απέγεινε τελικά αυτό το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ είναι ένα μυστήριο.
> Αλλού λένε οτι πήγε στις Φιλιππίνες το 1977, αλλού οτι ήταν ακόμη σε ελληνικά χεριά το 1984 κλπ κλπ
> 
> Το σίγουρο φαίνεται να είναι πως είχε ήδη μετατραπεί από τη δεκαετία του 50 σε φορτηγό. Έτσι πρέπει να παρέμεινε και όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα.


 Να δούμε μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στην μορφή που είχε όταν το πήραν Έλληνες. 

800mnkedamm.jpg
Πηγή Die Deutsche Handelsflotte im zweiten Weltkrieg

Καμία σχέση με το φορτηγοποστάλι που είχαμε δει… Και αυτό γιατί στο τέλος του Β’ Παγκοσμίου το πλοίο έπαθε μεγάλες ζημιές από βομβαρδισμούς στο Κίελο και έμεινε για χρόνια ανενεργό ως ολική απώλεια. Τελικά το 1952 το πήρε μια εταιρία για να το μετασκευάσει σε φορτηγό με το όνομα VOLKER WAAP αλλά η εταιρία έκλεισε και έτσι το 1954 το πλοίο άλλαξε χέρια και τελικά ολοκληρώθηκε ως MOENKEDAMM. Ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για μια ανακατασκευή μιας και τοποθετήθηκε νέα πλώρη, νέα πρύμνη, νέο κομοδέσιο και νέες ντήζελ μηχανές. 

  Τώρα για ότι αφορά το τέλος του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ, η τελευταία του "πράξη" στο ελληνικό νηολόγιο ήταν η πώληση του το 1976 στους Κωνσταντινίδη & Αλιβάνιστο και υποθέτω οτι αυτοί το διέλυσαν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In today's New York Times we find a wonderful article about the route of the Hurtigruten http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2...mid=tw-nytimes

----------


## Ellinis

> Να δούμε μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στην μορφή που είχε όταν το πήραν Έλληνες. 
> 
> 800mnkedamm.jpg
> Πηγή Die Deutsche Handelsflotte im zweiten Weltkrieg
> 
> Καμία σχέση με το φορτηγοποστάλι που είχαμε δει… Και αυτό γιατί στο τέλος του Β’ Παγκοσμίου το πλοίο έπαθε μεγάλες ζημιές από βομβαρδισμούς στο Κίελο και έμεινε για χρόνια ανενεργό ως ολική απώλεια. Τελικά το 1952 το πήρε μια εταιρία για να το μετασκευάσει σε φορτηγό με το όνομα VOLKER WAAP αλλά η εταιρία έκλεισε και έτσι το 1954 το πλοίο άλλαξε χέρια και τελικά ολοκληρώθηκε ως MOENKEDAMM. Ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για μια ανακατασκευή μιας και τοποθετήθηκε νέα πλώρη, νέα πρύμνη, νέο κομοδέσιο και νέες ντήζελ μηχανές.


Άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες με το εντυπωσιακό "πριν" και το "μετά" του πλοίου. 

310648.jpg 
310649.jpg
πηγή

----------

